#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Where do you like to stay in Phnom penh ? Riverside ? Which hotel ?

## JournalistsAreLiars

hello,

Where do you like to stay in Phnom penh ? Riverside ? Which hotel ?

Any hotel with bungalows in a garden ? or with a terrace ?

Thank you.

----------


## Dillinger

Lux Riverside has a nice penthouse with roof garden at only 75 usd a night




With nice wide berth




Right in the thick of it there too.

----------


## charleyboy

Goldiana used to be my place of choice.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Is that not in Siem Reap?  :Smile:

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Oh ! feels like to stay there !

----------


## Phuketrichard

i always stay in Hometown suites street 172 1 block off riverside, get room 503,huge aircon room with frig, large window out the back and all for $22.
close to everywhere and i can park my car out front and they keep an eye on it..

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> i always stay in Hometown suites street 172 1 block off riverside, get room 503,huge aircon room with frig, large window out the back and all for $22.
> close to everywhere and i can park my car out front and they keep an eye on it..



Thank you. So no need to book, the price is similar when paying at the desk ?

https://www.booking.com/hotel/kh/hometown.en-gb.html

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...hnom_Penh.html

----------


## Bogon

> i always stay in Hometown suites street 172


I stayed here last year.

Nice and clean. Reception nice and friendly.

Come out and turn left for a 5 min walk to riverside through a smelly market. A few decent restaurants on the road.

$2 tuk tuk ride to any bar street you want.

----------


## charleyboy

> ^ Is that not in Siem Reap?


No, tis in the heart of the capital.

----------


## Switch

There are hotels on riverside for all budgets. All within walking distance of a variety of restaurants and (cough) nightlife.

Best to avoid 5* places. You never know where Dillinger has wiped his knob on the curtains.  :Wink:

----------


## Switch

The view from my balcony. $24 a night. Can’t remember the name of the place

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> The view from my balcony. $24 a night. Can’t remember the name of the place




Good view yes ! Not too noisy ?

----------


## Switch

> Good view yes ! Not too noisy ?


Only really busy in rush hour and still quiet on the 3rd floor.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I normally stay at the Asia Tune.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/As...!4d104.9260316

----------


## Jofrey

i stayed here a couple of years back : Bougainvillier Boutique Hotel in Phnom Penh, Cambodia

upgraded myself to the junior suite on arrival for about $70....well worth it.

----------


## Dillinger

Aquarius Hotel and Urban resort  is nice and quiet with a pool

----------


## Latindancer

Just out of academic interest, do these places allow female visitors ? And if so, do they ask to see the woman's  ID ?

A friend in Thailand years ago used to get a bit embarrassed when the staff would rather closely eyeball his lady guests.

----------


## Switch

> Just out of academic interest, do these places allow female visitors ? And if so, do they ask to see the woman's  ID ?
> 
> A friend in Thailand years ago used to get a bit embarrassed when the staff would rather closely eyeball his lady guests.


Not sure why you are interested in this subject. In both Cambodia and the Philippines,any guest who is not resident at the establishment is usually asked to surrender the I.D. Card at reception, and it will only be returned when you escort her from the premises. 
Routine security for the paying guest.

----------


## Bogon

*Hometown suites, that were mention above, also calls your room before the brass leaves reception to make sure that all is good and your safe still has its contents.

*so a mates tells me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just out of academic interest, do these places allow female visitors ? And if so, do they ask to see the woman's  ID ?
> 
> A friend in Thailand years ago used to get a bit embarrassed when the staff would rather closely eyeball his lady guests.


Perhaps "a friend" shouldn't take mucky whores to his room then, eh?

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

This is great !

----------


## Mia Williams

I have always had a good stay at the Royal Guesthouse on street 154 - about 500 meters from the central market. If staying there, try to get one of the rooms in the first floor with a balcony.

----------


## crocman

The Urban Plantation Resort is a top stay for about $100 a night. It is the old Phnom Penh post office which has been re modelled. Two swimming pools and a nice bar and restaurant. Received upgrades both times we stayed.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> I have always had a good stay at the Royal Guesthouse on street 154 - about 500 meters from the central market. If staying there, try to get one of the rooms in the first floor with a balcony.


and traffic in front ?

----------


## Dillinger

This, as recommended by a mate, is where I will be stopping in future

----------


## NamPikToot

Dill, looks good for c£36/night for a deluxe king

----------


## Dillinger

^ its in the thick of it too :Smile: 

The guy who showed me has been going PP for years and tried them all

----------


## baldrick

40 USD a night - where is the closest grandma pants bar dill ?

----------


## Latindancer

And the pimply bottom with labial warts  bar..... :Smile:

----------

